# Eyes!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Let's see your dog's eye color!

Hank's eye color.... it's strange. Brown on the outside and grey in the middle?

DSC_1128 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

DSC_0950 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

34 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia and Summer have dark brown, almost black eyes.

DSC_1174 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

DSC_1112 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

17 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mason's right eye is blue with a spec of green in the very top of it. His left eye is green.







Sophie the Basenji has brown eyes


Jasper's right eye is ice blue, his left eye is blue with brown in it.


Both Jasper has Mason had BRIGHT ice blue eyes as baby's that have changed over time.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pip and Maisy have dark brown eyes.





Squash has lighter brown eyes. They are close to something like a light tan leather.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu is right eye blue, left eye hazel with a spot of blue at the bottom



























Denali is brown, with light brown (tinge of goldish/green?) around her pupils.


















Sunlight vs shade


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Eyes - coming up.

Jack has a two tone thing going on with darker and lighter browns. Mostly, though, they're just dark.






















































Kylie's are by far the darkest, though.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Eeyore has this devilish yellow eye color









While Tippex's eyes are daaark


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Luna's eyes  Darker on the outside, lighter brown going towards the middle.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna has golden/yellow eyes. I love them so much!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko has brown eyes that get darker towards the pupils.


----------



## azb (Oct 24, 2014)

Brown eyes.

Az


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooooh, love this thread. Dogs eyes are so expressive!


Maya has one blue eye and one brown eye...
IMG_1412a by rzyg, on Flickr


Angel also has one brown eye and one blue eye and no her and Maya are not related...
IMG_3540a by rzyg, on Flickr


Belle has very light brown eyes, almost a golden brown...
IMG_9403a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel has one blue eye and one brown. Jewel also has an intense stare.









Current foster has the same colours, but sad eyes.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

d_ray said:


> View attachment 181314
> 
> 
> View attachment 181330
> ...


This picture makes her look insanely ready to do SOMETHING


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She's pretty weird lol. This is the look I get when she wants something. This look mixed with grumbling and growling usually.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Roo's eyes are both split half brown/half blue. From far away it gives him a silly cross eyed look but up close is very cool!



















I love Boomers eyes, they are almost a red color that matches perfectly with his coat. There are older pictures from before he lost the red patches around his eyes that are now grey. He also has a small blue fleck in the corner of his left eye.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby has a 'puparazzi' thing going on lately ~ this is one of the photo's taken at the howloween party he went to. 















His eyes are brown, but then sometimes they go a sort of dark brown in the middle... they change, a lot, and are really cool, imo.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Love this thread! 

It's hard to get pictures of Tasha's eyes, they're dark brown and her eyelids are black rimmed so it looks like she's wearing eyeliner. The one decent photo I have of one of her eyes was mirrored so I photobombed it... 









Further away but better 'cause I'm not reflected in the eye! hehe!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker's are dark/medium brown



Gypsy's are more of an amber brown


----------

